# Cementing Silver out of Solution with Copper



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

All,

I've completed a new tutorial demonstrating the precipitation of silver 'cement' using copper metal. The process is called 'cementing' due to the fact that the precipitated silver appears very similar to cement. This method is the best way to drop silver from solutions of silver nitrate. 

As usual the video is on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us


Click 'I Agree' then the video link 'Cementing Out Silver with Copper'. Wait for the video to buffer and enjoy! The video will play automatically after it buffers. This buffering could take a very long time on dial up connections.

Please post your questions and comments here:

Comments

Steve


----------

